# DOS help



## lucky_indian (Apr 22, 2006)

I can;t open cmd.exe so i open command.com and it takes me to windows but the problem is i can't go to my documents and settings, program files. It says too many parametres. I think the firewall the admin (dad) has was made up by himself and i can't see it as it is very well hidden and make this restriction so i do i open those to files and somehow find the firewall so i can disable it?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

If you are being told there are too many parameters it most likely is because you have spaces between the parameters which should probably not be there.

I'll bet you want to go into some directory (folder) that has spaces in it, such as "Documents and Settings"

You ought to find out what is wrong with your running CMD, since it is a better DOS tool than COMMAND.

In the CMD window (which is not what you are running, I know, but hold on):
When you want to use directory or file names that contain spaces, then you MUST encompass the entire name with quote (") characters, just like I did with "Documents and Settings"

Without the quotes, any spaces will be considered a separator in the command, and thus it thinks you are placing more parameters on that command line.

But in using the COMMAND interpreter there is an issue with whether or not you have extensions enabled or not. And instead of trying to find out if and how they are turned on, instead just use the old 8.3 naming convention. To get the 8.3 names just do a *DIR /X* and your see both the short (8.3) name and the long name, which can either exceed 8 characters or contain spaces or both.

For example, here is my *DIR /X* command from my C:\ drive, looking for just the files starting with "docu"

```
C:\>dir /x docu*
 Volume in drive C is Dell77
 Volume Serial Number is 24F3-BAB3

 Directory of C:\

07/03/2006  11:59 AM    <DIR>          DOCUME~1     Documents and Settings
               0 File(s)              0 bytes
               1 Dir(s)  46,251,556,864 bytes free
```
Notice that the "Documents and Settings" directory has an alternate 8.3 name of DOCUME~1, and if I wanted to CD (change directory) into that directory, from the C:\ location I could just type:
*CD DOCUME~1*

I really hope that you can find out what is wrong with your CMD program, since using the " quotes is much easier than learning the old 8.3 names..
-----------
Hint: In using the CMD, most times you may already have the <Tab> key enabled for your command line completion.
That is, if for example, you are at the C:\ and you enter *CD D* and then press <Tab> you will see the first directory, that starts with D, fully displayed.
Keep pressing the <Tab> key and will eventually see "Documents and Settings".
If the name includes spaces you will see the quote (") characters automatically entered for you.

And if you really want to go into some sub-directory of the "Documents and Settings" you don't have to remove the far right quote (") to continue on. Just place a back-slash (\) on the end and continue pressing the <Tab> key. You will see the CMD will correctly handle the successive sub-folder names and position the quotes correctly.
Here is the example, let's say I an using the CMD interpreter, and enter:
*CD D* and then press the <Tab> key enough time to eventually see:
*CD "Documents and Settings"*
at that time I just enter a back-clash on the end, so it looks like this:
*CD "Documents and Settings"\*
Now I just continue pressing the <Tab> key and I will see the names of the sub-directories there. Such as:
*CD "Documents and Settings\All Users"*
Notice that the quotes get correctly handled for you. It is real cool. Get the CMD to work!


----------



## lucky_indian (Apr 22, 2006)

but the problem is that it says cmd has been disabled by the adminstrator. I try creating a shortcut and it does when i open it will say "has been disabled by the adminstrator" not only cmd but windows, C:/ run, search all disabled. I don't no what security software is making these restrictios what do i do? thanks for all your help


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

If *cmd* is disabled by the administrator, then you'll have to address the situation with him/her.

I am not going to tell you have to defeat imposed restrictions on your network.

However, if you did a Google search ...


----------



## lucky_indian (Apr 22, 2006)

This is just at home not breaking any laws but my dad won't listen but i tried google all methods failed pretty tight restriciton please help me out


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Talk to your dad, since he's the one that controls the restrictions. As mentioned, we will not help you with this kind of issue.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

yep, your dad is the boss... I've got the girlfriends kids' account locked down tight too... They can't breathe without me knowing about it. and the girlfriend wants it that way.


----------



## lucky_indian (Apr 22, 2006)

he just says no, i just want to learn and he is like that way i will break into people's pc which is not tru he doesn't trust me. what do i do?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Live with it. We are not going to help you bypass restrictions placed there by your parents. I'm going to close this thread, because the issue is decided.


----------

